# Carte d'extention pour LC II



## iMacounet (24 Août 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/membres/imacounet/albums-carte-lc-ii.html J'ai cette carte dans mon LC II, et je ne sais pas à quoi elle sert ... Si qqun le sait ... Merci. 

Et ça existe les navigateurs web pour le système 7 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> ça existe les navigateurs web pour le système 7 ?



Peut-être Classilla ? (je ne l'ai testé que sous OS 8.6 et 9.2.2, mais on ne sait jamais).

EDIT : Ah non, il est en code PPC et nécessite 8.5 mini (8.6 ou mieux recommandé).


----------



## iMacounet (24 Août 2010)

Merci d'avoir cherché. 

Et ma carte d'extention, tu sais à quoi elle sert ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Merci d'avoir cherché.
> 
> Et ma carte d'extention, tu sais à quoi elle sert ?



Non, et c'est aussi la première fois que je vois un connecteur "sub DB25" !


----------



## iMacounet (24 Août 2010)

Je vais demander à Leyry. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------

C'est peut être une carte pour Apple Talk ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

C'est une carte Apple IIe pour LC.


----------



## claude72 (24 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, et c'est aussi la première fois que je vois un connecteur "sub DB25" !


Idem, pas mieux...

(en plus c'est un connecteur 26 broches !!!)


----------



## iMacounet (24 Août 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Idem, pas mieux...
> 
> (en plus c'est un connecteur 26 broches !!!)


J'ai trouvé avec l'aide de Leyry, c'est une Apple IIe Card adaptable.


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2010)

C'est quand même bizarre, parce que les composants ne ressemblent pas, et qu'Apple IIe Card serait écris sur la carte près du connecteur ... à moins d'un prototype, mais quand même ...

Tiens voila une photo (j'ai la même dans mon LC) :


----------



## Mandella (27 Août 2010)

en effet je ne pense pas que c est une carte IIe, mais il y a quand même le port 26 pins, teste cette carte pour voir , je suis curieux


----------



## iMacounet (27 Août 2010)

Si, c'est une carte Apple IIe. Je pense a un modèle générique non ?


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Si, c'est une carte Apple IIe. Je pense a un modèle générique non ?



Ca m'étonnerait, il n'y a jamais eu de cartes faites par un autre fabricant. Et je doute qu'il y ait de gamme. La dizaine de cartes que j'ai vu étaient toutes similaires.

Mais regarde simplement les puces sur les deux cartes, la tienne est très différente ... ..

D'ailleurs si tu postais une vu de dessus ou l'on puisse lire correctement les refs des puces ça aiderait ...


----------



## iMacounet (27 Août 2010)

Carte MACI V 4.1

Bon la je suis pas chez moi, mais je prendrais une photo du dessus ce soir.


----------



## Mandella (3 Novembre 2010)

aucune nouvelle de cette carte?


----------



## iMacounet (3 Novembre 2010)

Mandella a dit:


> aucune nouvelle de cette carte?


C'est une carte de communication, j'en sais pas plus.

Et si c'etait une Apple IIe Card, jamais je la vendrais.


----------



## Mandella (3 Novembre 2010)

faut garder espoir pour la carte, j'ai trouvé un kit pour 50 euros sur ebay


----------



## iMacounet (3 Novembre 2010)

Mandella a dit:


> faut garder espoir pour la carte, j'ai trouvé un kit pour 50 euros sur ebay


J'ai trouvé un émulateur pour IIe, avec un paquet de jeu et d'applications.


----------

